# No Raise Forest Functional level Option in 2003



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

I am trying to raise the Functional level of my Forest. I have found a KB document that describes the process which indicates to click on "*Raise Forest Functional Level*" which is in the left pane of the *Active Directory Domains and Trusts*. Unfortunately, there is no Raise Forest Functional Level option in the left pane. 

I have a single DC and I am logged in as Administrator and a member of the Enterprise Administrators group. My DC is Windows 2003 Standard. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Long read but

How to raise Active Directory domain and forest functional levels


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like its already there.

Review this to see what level you are at now
Determine the Forest/Domain Functional Level in Server 2003/2008 - Spiceworks


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

According to the information I can see on AD Domains and Trusts/Properties, the Domain and Forest Functional levels are both at Windows 2000 (which is level 0). I validated this via Ldp.exe as well. According to the MS Tech note, the Forest needs to be at Windows 2003 (which is level 3) to change the domain name on the DC. When I try to follow the process described for raising the Forest Level, the RAISE FOREST FUNCTIONAL Level *option is not there!!! *And that is the issue. Why isn't the option present?

Since this is THE SIMPLEST domain config possible (1 DC and no other servers), I am wondering if the capability to raise the Forest level is disabled. If you don't have any other DC's, a Forest exists on paper only -- it has not useful function and for all intentions does not exist in this context. This is what I'm starting to think. The odd thing is that Microsoft does not point out this unique case in any KB or Tech Note.


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

What server version are you running, what functioning level is your domain right now?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It makes no sense you, with a single 2003 DC, would be at a 2000 level. You only get to 2000 level by starting there.

Are you forgetting to include that info or is this the only 2003 DC?


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

I am running Windows Server 2003 Standard and the Forest Functional Level is 0 (Windows 2000). I have attached a screen shot.


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

As I stated in my original post and my subsequent post, this IS the ONLY DC. I have never had a reason to raise the Forest Level so it is at 0, the Windows 2000 default. Is that why there is no "Raise Forest functional level" option?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You see where it says "mixed". You would have had to have joined this server to a 2000 forest to get that. There is no way I am aware of you could have done a new 2003 install and had these results.

Where did this server come from?


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

I bought this server from a company that had retired it. I have reloaded the OS twice since I've had it and each time it has been the only server and the only DC. The Domain and Forest Functional levels are the default.

See What Are Active Directory Functional Levels?: Active Directory

The following is an excerpt from the above doc.

Raising the functional level allows the introduction of advanced features but also limits the versions of Windows Server that can run on domain controllers in the environment. AD DS has two types of functional levels:

Domain functional level. Six domain functional levels are available:

*Windows 2000 mixed (the default in Windows Server 2003)*
Windows 2000 native
Windows Server 2003 interim
Windows Server 2003
Windows Server 2008
Windows Server 2008 R2

So the question remains.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Got me buddy. Done many installs and never remember seeing 2000 mixed as an option in 2003 and now 2008. Must be a case of mental blindness having done it so many times. 

Are you a member of the Domain Admins group? Your account should be. Once you have confirmed this then go to Domains and Trusts. Right mouse click on the domain and you should see the choice of raise the functional level.

You should see
Deligate control..
Find
Change Domain
ChangeDomain Controller..
Raise Domain Functional Level
etc..


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

No problem. Was starting to really wonder if I was on the right planet *smile*

When I right click on the domain, the only options I get are:
Manage
Raise Domain Functional Level
View/Export List
Properties
Help

So I can raise the domain level (to Windows 2003) but there is no option to raise the Forest functional level. It seems that we are missing something substantial here unless it is because this is the ONLY DC in the domain.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep you are on the right planet 

Did you confirm you account is a member of the domain admins?


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, the Administrator account is in all admin groups: Administrators, Domain Administrators and Enterprise Admins


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

> No problem. Was starting to really wonder if I was on the right planet *smile*
> 
> When I right click on the domain, the only options I get are:
> Manage
> ...


Take a gander



> *Example: How to get from Windows Server 2000 mixed level to Windows Server 2003 forest level*
> 
> Increase all domains to Windows Server 2000 native level. After this is completed, increase the functional level for the forest root domain to Windows Server 2003 forest level. When the forest level replicates to the PDCs for each domain in the forest, the domain level is automatically increased to Windows Server 2003 domain level. This method has the following advantages:
> 
> ...


How to raise Active Directory domain and forest functional levels


Once you raise the domain level, the option to raise the forest level will appear


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there. Well, I raised the *Domain Functional level* from _Windows 2000 mixed_ to _Windows Server 2003_ but I still do not have an option to raise the Forest Functional level.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

The only other thing I can think of, is at the time you did it, you had not rebooted the Server yet!

Had you, Have you now?

Are there any errors in the event log now?


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

So a server reboot is required? OK. I will do so and report back. I'm pretty sure that I had rebooted the server after the last time I raised the domain functional level. thanks


----------



## napergman (Oct 19, 2007)

No difference after the reboot. I still don't have a Raise Forest Functional Level option. the Raise Domain Functional level option is still there but if I select, it just shows me that I've already raised the domain level as high as it can go. 

I am wondering again if this does not show up because there is only 1 DC in the network. That seems crazy as I know MANY customers who are only running 1 DC. Thoughts appreciated as usual.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, I am at a loss now. It has nothing to do with there only being one DC though


----------



## mej4 (Nov 19, 2014)

Took me a while to find this. 
For SBS 2003 (and probably others) 
Open Administrative Tools | Active Directory Domains and Trusts
To raise the Domain Functional Level, right-click on your domain name and select Raise Domain Functional Level.
To raise the Forest Functional Level, right-click on the heading above your domain name ("Active Directory Domains and Trusts") and select Raise Forest Functional Level.

(Yes this is an old thread, but with the death of Windows Server 2003 looming upon us, I expect a number of people will be looking for this info.)


----------

